
Show HN: First app I've built. A free World Cup league game - henrikcc
https://CupKit.app
======
krobbn
It looks really nice and simple, I created a HN league
([https://cupkit.app/hacker-news](https://cupkit.app/hacker-news)) for people
who want to test out all the features.

~~~
henrikcc
Good idea! Thanks krobbn.

------
henrikcc
I started learning React a little over a month ago (with limited prior
programming skills) and here's what I've built.

CupKit is a free world cup league game you can play with colleagues, friends,
or family. There's no sign-up necessary, and it's stupidly easy to play. Just
create a league, pick your teams, then invite everyone else.

It's based on a game my grandfather came up with 20-odd years ago that we
played in our family. Back then he used a massive paper spreadsheet and a
calculator. It's since evolved to Excel and now this: a real-time, offline-
ready PWA.

For those interested, I'm using React, MobX, Firebase (CF, hosting, &
Firestore), and MUI.

------
NKosmatos
Nice one!!! Pretty fast and lightweight, nice and clean design and on top of
it entertaining.

Two things missing (IMHO), add a password when creating a league so that only
friends/colleagues with it can join an existing league and also give an option
for an edit or deletion of a player inside a league.

A couple of question if I may, why 72 points and how are teams ranked?

~~~
henrikcc
Thanks so much for the feedback. Great points with the missing features,
though not sure I can get that working on this version given there isn't any
account/signup. Though maybe for version 2 (presumably another sporting event)
I'll add that.

And with regards the points, it's based on current FIFA World Rankings. The
72pts thing is something my grandfather came up with, so I'm not actually sure
what the reasoning is. But in the 5 World Cups we've played in our family,
it's resulted in a good mix of choices, so I didn't dare change it!

------
Pbe55
Looks good. Will invite friends to play

------
samblr
facebook messenger invite doesn't seem to work.

~~~
henrikcc
Weird. What device are you on? Though actually might only work on mobile...?

~~~
samblr
Osx and chrome

~~~
henrikcc
Ahhhh looks like it's a mobile only feature. As far as I can see, there's no
way to get out working on desktop, so I guess I'll remove the feature on
devices that don't support it. Surprisingly WhatsApp actually does work on
desktop though.

So thanks for the heads-up samblr

